# (monday) history in your game (again) 04-21-2003



## alsih2o (Apr 21, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game (again)*

once again, a selection of links that may let history have a positive effect on your game 

earliest writing?- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2956925.stm

 siege stuff- http://www.deremilitari.org/foulds.htm

 food in 1518- http://www.geocities.com/and_pollett/mari4.htm

 healthcare in medieval britain- http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/H/history/guide12/part06.html

 ice age mammals (don't tell your players i told you) - http://www.zoomdinosaurs.com/subjects/mammals/Iceagemammals.shtml

 viking music- http://home.online.no/~alberlie/Vikings.htm

 samurai archives, with section on famous japanese women- http://www.samurai-archives.com/

 a small bit on imperial ethiopia- http://www.imperialethiopia.org/history2.htm

knight vs samurai, a comparison- http://www.thehaca.com/essays/knightvs.htm

 militant european monks- http://www.studyworld.com/newsite/SocialIssues/Religion\Militant_Monks-384079.htm

 a history o the jolly roger- http://skullandcrossbones.org/articles/jolly-roger.htm


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 21, 2003)

late addition!

http://www.msnbc.com/news/902889.asp?0cv=CB20


----------



## UnDfind (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow.  The Jolly Roger article is amazing.  The quote about the Knights Templar is so inspiring that I think I'll go make a paladin now...as long as he doesn't have to let the dogs molest him if he falls.

Thanks, Alsi2o!


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 21, 2003)

2 articles in there for paladin lovers actually, the one about militant monks covers part of the knight templar story too


----------



## willpax (Apr 21, 2003)

As always, a fascinating assortment.

The debates over the hypothetical writing reminded me of some of the final sections of Poe's The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym, where the narrator finds some c urious marks in a rock face that could be random, or could be pronouncing Biblical judgment, or something else. 

I wonder if anyone has (in a pre-Rosetta Stone moment) given their players a truly undecipherable language that they need to figure out, in some way or another. . .


----------



## Ruined (Apr 22, 2003)

A *bump* for those who weren't on the boards on Easter Monday. (and general knowledge goodness!!)


----------

